# Public Perception of Preppers



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice alliteration (PPP), eh? 

I came across an article a few weeks ago and had been meaning to run it by you all to see what your gut reactions were. I was a little dismayed when I read this, as this freebee women's journal is all about green living and spirituality. Here's the article:

http://www.womenspress.com/main.asp?SectionID=124&SubSectionID=26&ArticleID=3355&TM=53769.35

She seems to feel if you prep and stockpile, you are a fearful, miserable doom-and-gloomer. Instead, she claims it would be better to do nothing but plant a patio tomato plant and smile with blissful happiness, come what may. I wish I could tell her that we prepare so that we CAN have joy and live without fear. While I think things are better for people who choose love and positive thinking, she has it completely backwards when it comes to who preppers are.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

But that's what the media has been telling them for years, and everybody knows the news media wouldn't lie.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

We were fools that stocked up for Y2K-I got laid off 2nd wk of Jan for 3 months-kinda cool to have enough supplies to live with very low income...


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

My perception is this, most people who prep don't really give a flying fig what the public thinks about the fact that they are preparing for the future.

I am happy to share what little knowledge I have with anyone honestly wanting to know how to get started. I have little time for people who want to tell me how "stupid" I am. We'll see.

just my .02


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I hate to disturb anyone's bliss but if it happens to get disturbed I'm happy to help them as I can. Everything inmoderation and that includes one's un-accountable happiness!


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

She hasn't learned about "Prepare for the worst, hope for the best, ". The world is just not ready for the Utopia she (and I, for that matter) wish for. We should strive for that, but still prepare. For people like her, that's an irreconcilable dichotomy. However, barring that Global paradigm shift in perception, when TSHTF, it'll be zombie hoardes on your land. Egaltarian sharing of resources will be the first casualty. What's SHE going to do?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I take it some watched the news report on people hording .
found it funny that the media is so quick to bring in shrinks to claim prepping is a mental disorder 

The problem is that many associate prepping with fringe survival groups who give anyone prepping a bad name .


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I hope she's happy if/when the day comes that she'd do anything for a bowl of beans. In the meantime, I'm very happy knowing my family won't be going hungry trying to keep a smile on their faces. 

Does she buy home/health/auto insurance? That's a form of prepping (being prepared in case of an accident/illness/or damage to home). I wonder if she buys only enough food for a single meal? If she buys even for 2 meals then she's prepping for the second meal. 

Sounds like she has a warped sense of what prepping is all about. She may have a mental image of someone crouched down in a hole disparately clinging to a bag of MRE's. 

I feel sorry for people like her. She's one who will someday need to be prepped and when it's too late, she'll wish she had listened to us crazies and bought a little extra to be prepped.


----------



## HomegrownAcres (Jun 14, 2009)

I probably shouldn't get involved but there seems to be no one supporting the other side. So, here goes.

"it'll be zombie hoardes on your land" Statements like that make you seem crazy. Sorry, but you said it.

There is a difference between prudent preparation for a reasonably predictable disaster and paranoid prepping for an end of the world scenario. I am of the former ilk and try to distance myself from the latter. Crazy by association.

FWIW, I am preparing for tornados as we have had too many close calls. That seems to be prudent because there exists ample evidence to suggest I could become hit by one. I am not preparing for when "TSHTF" (zombies in my yard) because I don't see ample evidence to suggest that will occur. IMO, preparing for the former is reasonable; preparing for the latter is crazy.

Just my 2 cents. Accept and analyze or dismiss it as you will.

Brian

added: I really think you may have completely misinterpreted what she was suggesting. She was advocating a form of prepping by making us less dependent upon global supply chains. If we all grew some food we could depend on each other when needed. In her opinion (and mine) that's a very positive way of prudently preparing. What's wrong with that?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

AR Transplant said:


> My perception is this, *most people who prep don't really give a flying fig what the public thinks* about the fact that they are preparing for the future.


Exactamundo...........


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

HomegrownAcres said:


> I probably shouldn't get involved but there seems to be no one supporting the other side. So, here goes.
> 
> "it'll be zombie hoardes on your land" Statements like that make you seem crazy. Sorry, but you said it.
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all, I am back from a long absence due to the "S" hitting the fan several times over for me leaving me knocked down financially, physically and otherwise which is why I prep in the first place.

My preparedness helped when I needed it the most and it was a good feeling to be able to feed my family with no income coming in. 

I think it is wise to plant food as well as stock it, even if you can just plant a few things in containers and stock away a few extra cans every little bit helps when the unexpected happens.


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

HomegrownAcres said:


> "it'll be zombie hoardes on your land" Statements like that make you seem crazy. Sorry, but you said it.


Gee thanks for saying I seem crazy. "Zombies" is a well-known euphemism in these circles for the hungry, unprepared masses if the consumer society they depend on collapses..if you don't want to believe they are a possibility, then that is on you. I don't literally believe in undead zombies, nor do I talk about "zombies" (as I mean them) to the masses. Sheesh. :bash:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's nice to see even those that don't believe in Zombie hordes believe in prepping. 

there's a LOT between having nothing in the cabinets, no matches, and only one blanket - to being prepared to stay home and not notice the world AS WE KNOW IT, coming to an end. And if you think that THE END OF THE WORLD OF AS YOU KNOW IT is not out there, any one that got laid off a job unexpectedly, just found it; or an illness that was not expected; or any number of other things.

And as we've seen in many natural or man-made disasters, the "entitlement zombies" do come out of the wood work when their entitlement or expected government help does not get to where they are waiting, in time.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

From the article, I see that she puts all 'preppers' into the same box. All hasty-preppers-throw-it-all-in-and-get-a-gun-too people. Sounds like she has been reading too many of articles from one side of the fence. 

I have to agree with her a tad - those that get a gun with no forethought about it and little idea of how to really use it - are a detriment to peaceful living. People full of fear can be dangerous. They can also be irritating. 

But she is wrong if she thinks all of us are like this. Poor research on the author's part, IMO.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

HomegrownAcres said:


> There is a difference between prudent preparation for a reasonably predictable disaster and paranoid prepping for an end of the world scenario. I am of the former ilk and try to distance myself from the latter. Crazy by association.


Agreed. Except for in our case we prep for earthquakes, flooding, and the occasional volcano eruption. 

Besides, most people know you are supposed to meet at costco if the zombies are coming. Lots of provisions, large building that is easily defended from the roof top.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I am not preparing for when "TSHTF" (zombies in my yard) because *I don't see ample evidence to suggest that will occur*


So youve never seen films of the Rodney King riots, or the wild looting after Katrina?

In Los Angeles, the ONLY stores that didnt burn to the ground were the ones where the owners were on the roofs and HEAVILY ARMED. 

They prepared for "zombies" and won


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Wayne02, your Costco scenario sounds a lot like the Colony survival/reality show to me!

I do agree that much of our prepper jargon and inside jokes do strike the unitiated as alarming. However, IMO, that is their problem, not mine. BTW, why should the non-preppers even be hearing that much talk from us if we are being properly circumspect about our stores?

There are many areas in my life where people of differing beliefs feel free to criticize those like me. My religion, my choice to homeschool, my choice to live beneath our means, our rural and fairly traditional conservative lifestyle, my choice to pick and choose among the various childhood vaccinations and select only certain ones, the list goes on and on. People who want to criticize me for prepping can just get in line behind those who want to criticize me for all this other stuff, which is much more obvious (I hope).

I am more than willing to help others with information and how-to, if they are genuinely interested. But I never presume to tell others what to do if they are not seeking input or comment.


----------



## HomegrownAcres (Jun 14, 2009)

sapphyre: I'm sure you are a very rational person. But people other than preppers do read these blogs. Suggesting the end of the world is coming without explaining your meaning can contribute to people getting the wrong idea. Don't be surprised or angry when they read what you said and think you may be a bit unbalanced. 

Brian


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

around here no one would fault you for keeping some canned goods , a sleeping bag and change of cloths in the car even some snack bars ,bottled water ,a candel matches and a shovel 

if you have a generator , and you say it's to keep the freezer going after storms or to run the sump pump if the power goes out no one would think twice just nod and say somthing like i should get one of them some day bo we were out powerfor over a day with that tornado last spring or that ice storm last winter , adding wood heat to the house , again no one things twice , 

now a years food will get you some strange looks and a Oh yah know if you don't eat that stuff regular it'll just go bad and waste your money 
but if you bake a lot of bread and say oh we go thru a lot of flour as you buy the 50# bag no questions asked 

a rifle, shotgun, and pistol with the we hunt or like to target shoot again no questions 
loading up on ammo , with the way it had been to find latley eveyone is buying extra boxes when they come in stock 
now if they see your, bomb shelter, the gask masks , radiation retection equiptment , you would have some he's nuts 

we here in rural wisconsin are a very practical bunch , but we also tend to be frugal , so if it is seen as having a use and will be used it would not be too far out of trhe norm , the years food might be a bit much for some but , a month or 2 of your regular canned goods plus your home canned is not to strange. and a freezer full of meat is darn normal.


so food , simple hand tools you would use ay way , maybe even a chain saw and generator no problem ,


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

Brian, I made no claim that the end of the world is at hand. I simply posted an article I read written by someone who seems to paint preppers as pessimistic, fear-loving, gun-huggers, and I wanted people's thoughts on that. I feel like you are projecting some kind of frustration onto me, calling me crazy and unbalanced, and I would appreciate it if you'd stop it. Thanks.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

AR Transplant said:


> most people who prep don't really give a flying fig what the public thinks about the fact that they are preparing for the future.


I certainly don't care a flying (or walking) fig what anyone thinks about preppers. Plus, very few people know I do it. :shrug:


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

well, for a slightly different perspective. i work for the social services in my province, i can tell you that if the cheques dont come on time the behavior is predictable, "where's my cheque!", "you cant do this to me", " you have to get my ______ cheque now!!" i'd call that "zombie" behavior.


so this is an island, so most consumer goods and food comes by boat. so, if the food supply is interupted things could fall apart, last year ice blocked boats for weeks, fresh produce and lots of other goods were just not on the shelves period there were hard words for those who had from those who had not. 

this is a small town, surrounded by other small towns. people know who i am and what i do for a living, if the food stops comming i can see some of them at my door with their hand out. so when i turn them away having a few plants in a patio garden and good, warm feelings aint gonna do much to turn those hungry bellies into full ones.

so i have the means, the training, and the mindset to insure that A) my family will be fed, B) if someone wants to take what i have, it will cost them to much, and C) i do have the means to aquire more food and supplies IE: hunting, trapping, fishing, and gardening.

but hey if a few cans and a bit of water is enough for you? fill your boots, and i'll do the same.:cowboy:


dean


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Got a surprise phone call from that woman.
She invited me out to dinner at a very elegant restaurant (100 buck a plate)


I told her thanks but no thanks, we've got to many differences and no sweet talk is going to change things.

da mn, that would have been a good meal.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I suggested on a gardening board I belong to that a person interested in prepping from their garden check out this forum. I got another person responding to the thread saying that "I visited that site a few times and that bunch are all crazy, tin foil hatters that have no idea what they are talking about". I told him that it was good he was staying away from the forum from now on since we preppers have no time to waste dealing with attitudes like his and rarely care "a rat's behind" what others think about prepping.

This board predicted a LONG time ago the current financial crisis. People poo=pooed them often, called them names, etc.... but they were RIGHT! There are some on here whose advice I take very seriously and think about their posts. I appreciate so much all the information that is disseminated here. It's saved me so much in time and money!


----------



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

People are then foolish enough to pay insurance for a fire they might ever have,and car wreck that never happened and health insurance and never become sick......how silly is it to pay for things you cant even see and then not buy food and supplies(insurance) to take care of their family.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frontiergal said:


> People are then foolish enough to pay insurance for a fire they might ever have,and car wreck that never happened and health insurance and never become sick......how silly is it to pay for things you cant even see and then not buy food and supplies(insurance) to take care of their family.



Well said.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You know - I went and read the article slowly.
She's really not so far out - the first is about some of the stress and burn out that has even been mentioned in this forum, occasionally.....

But the part I'll quote below, sure sounds like a lot of HT and this forum...



> "
> 
> In addition to giving optimism a shot, I propose that we try to live more simply, in the present moment, and to think locally. We could start by giving serious thought to what we choose to buy. Does it help the economy, our health, or our sanity to run to "super" Walmart and buy cheap food that was grown halfway around the world, processed chemically until barely recognizable, shipped here and packaged in plastic?
> 
> ...


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So youve never seen films of the Rodney King riots, or the wild looting after Katrina?
> 
> In Los Angeles, the ONLY stores that didnt burn to the ground were the ones where the owners were on the roofs and HEAVILY ARMED.
> 
> They prepared for "zombies" and won


DH was a deputy probation officer in a maximum security "camp", where under 18 year old felons go before the pen during those riots. (We were in So Cal for Bible College) The inmates got wind of it, and proceeded to attempt to murder the night men and bust out- the attempt failed, barely- but those riots set off quite a chain of events. You could see the smoke in the air for miles from downtown LA-


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, I must have read a different article. She advocates:

1. Living simply
2. Buying locally and at farmer's markets
3. Growing your own food even if you only have a tiny back yard or balcony
4. Cooking your own food instead of going out
5. Stop buying everything new and fixing what breaks
6. Do things as a family for entertainment
7. Dont live a disposable lifestyle and dont live beyond your means

The only thing I saw that differed from most of what I see posted on this board is that she advocates keeping a positive attitude. I saw nothing that she said that denigrates prepping...did any of you read the same article or did the zombies replace it before I could read it just to throw me off?


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I really dont care what the public thinks. I know where I want to be financially, and I am working to get there. 

Im not stockpileing, or preparing for bad times. I want to learn to be more self sufficient because I like it. If bad times happen, I will be better suited to handle it, but Im not doing it our of fear.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I think the author hit on a key point, personal attitude, that needs to be considered in prepping. The personal attitude is what makes the difference in living, surviving, or dying for those who make it through the initial disaster. Having access to every prep that's available isn't going to mean much to you or your chances for survival if you don't have the right attitude to deal with the intense trauma that's a follow-up of any disaster situation. 

I know people that can grit their teeth and get through anything physically demanding, yet when it comes to the mental aspect of handling life/death, they need help themselves. Ask any war vet, 9/11 rescue worker, NO/Katrina survivor how difficult it is to deal with the emotional/mental aspect of war/disaster. 

It's not a sign of weakness to emotionally fold under the pressure, but it's a sign of ignorance to not be aware that it could easily happen. We are human and when we forget that we live within the community of humanity, then we are asking for trouble.

For some, prepping is an indication to stockpile guns and ammo to stave off the "zombie" hordes of humans. For some it's an indication to work within their communities/neighborhoods to educate/prepare for possible disasters. For some there's simply the fact of taking care of themselves, or not. Whatever happens, happens but it's how each of us chooses to prep/react that makes/breaks any possible future for life after a disaster. 

It would be wonderful to have a crystal ball that shows the future, just so people could have enough forewarning to step out of the way of disasters. But in reality, we can stay aware and prepare both mentally and physically for this joy ride known as life.


----------



## hsmom (Aug 7, 2008)

PyroDon said:


> I take it some watched the news report on people hording . found it funny that the media is so quick to bring in shrinks to claim prepping is a mental disorder ...


Nonetheless, there can be some truth in that. I think we do each have to be careful to be sure prepping doesn't become hoarding, and thinking through being prepared doesn't become anxiety or fear or OCD. Certainly I think prepping in general is a good thing, but a self-check now and again, and an awareness of one's individual tendencies, can be a positive thing. Being prepared means being mentally healthy, and healthy in one's relationships, as well as having the right stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

When attempting to communicate an idea the wise writer will keep their audience in mind. If I were to write an article for the Minnesota Women's Press I'd probably sound different than if I'd written that same article for the Survival & Emergency Preparedness forum. The idea is to _persuade_ right? Write to your audience in such a way as to make your concept sound appealing _to them_ otherwise you are wasting your time and theirs.

What Ms. Born is attempting to _persuade_ her readers to do is very similar to what we are attempting to persuade newcomers to this forum to do - *become more self-reliant and adopt a self-reliant attitude*.

I have no idea of what she may have read about preppers or who she may have met that claimed to be one. Some of them do act very stereotypical otherwise the stereotype would not have evolved. How many of our forum regulars squirm at the idea of being called 'survivalists' and why? Yet that is exactly what you are by the very definition of the word. And you are folks who prep! 

Now consider how the idea comes across to the folks who don't prep.

To the ordinary everyday person who has never seriously considered prepping before it is very easy to come across sounding like a loon. The ideas some express, particularly the political ones, come across sounding radical and dangerous to many folks who do not yet 'get it.' There is an evolution of thought that must take place before some of those concepts and idea begin to appeal. Once they have been through the necessary evolution many of them won't sound radical at all, but rather necessary in fact. Of course there are a few who really are nuts, but they are part of the burden the prep movement must carry.

How you present yourself has everything to do with how well you are likely to be accepted by folks new to your way of thinking. Some audiences are going to be harder to reach than others. For the audience that Ms. Born is attempting to persuade she's doing the best she can to convince them to become more self-reliant. 

Who knows? In a few months some of them may end up here.

.....Alan.


----------



## HomegrownAcres (Jun 14, 2009)

Well done, Alan. You have a measured and intelligent manner of writing. Have you considered being an author? You might do well.

Others would do well to write as you do. My advice, for what it's worth and for those of whom I speak, is for prep people to stop using cute words and phrases such as, "TSHTF", "zombies hordes" and "the end of the world as you know it". While accurate in the concept in which they are meant they are descriptive of events far from your meaning and can, and are, commonly misunderstood. If you are talking about preparing for a natural disaster, war, terrorism, economic collapse, race riot, food borne or other illness, then state so. You will come across as intelligent and prudent, rather than as hyperbolic and apocalyptic, or nutty.

Brian


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

HomegrownAcres said:


> sapphyre: I'm sure you are a very rational person. But people other than preppers do read these blogs. Suggesting the end of the world is coming without explaining your meaning can contribute to people getting the wrong idea. Don't be surprised or angry when they read what you said and think you may be a bit unbalanced.
> 
> Brian


If others read this (actually read it) they will learn very quickly that zombies are not the undead - they are people that have no food of their own and have not prepped for anything when tshtf. Hurricane Katrina was an excellant example of this - it doesn't have to be an end of the world scenario to have Zombies -- most the folks in the dome during Katria were zombies - where the toilets backed up and there was a rape, etc and they were complaining how the gov't did not take proper care of them.
I talk about: Zombies, TSHTF and TEOTWAWKI here as I know everyone else here knows what we are talking about -- don't think I've ever used those terms outside of this board and a couple times with my wife and that probably the case with most people here -- we can 'let our hair down' and talk amongst friends.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Going out on a limb here, 
but if you don't like the forum termonology used? And don't like the outlook, and want to tell us how to do it differently...... 

What is the interest?

I really doubt that most of us are going to change, the terms are a short hand for in this forum and similar forums where people who understand congregate. In the other forums on this and other sites, the terms are rarely used.

Sorta like all those government initials that mean something to someone when you are working government contracts and departments, and don't mean a thing to an outsider.

And the ones that think we should change the verbage in this forum, would really have problems with a few of the more 'hard core' sites.

Angie


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

I think the article had some good points. However I didn't like the picture she painted of preppers being negative doom and gloomers.

I'd like to clear up something for those folks who might read the forum, but aren't quite as like minded. Somebody already pointed out the "Zombies" issue. Let me TRY to clear up the TEOTWAWKI, end of the world, SHTF issue. when you read these things we aren't necessarily referring to an end of the entire world. More than not, we are speaking of our own little worlds. Our families, homes, towns, or states. I hate to always bring up Katrina, but so unfortunately, it is the perfect example. People having to leave their homes, looting, devestation, corruption, death, the Gov blowing smoke up their backsides.. it was (and in some way still is) all there. 

BTW. have you noticed all the made for TV movies that NBC has been showing for the past month. Astroids, storms, earthquakes and volcanoes (whats next? aliens and wwIII?)...and every single one of them has some sort of foul mouthed, unwashed, greasy clothed ******* with his shotgun protecting his case of toilet tissue. And we wonder why folks have the wrong impression of preppers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

The media, and this includes the movies and the news media in particular, are not our friends and never will be. At best we can achieve an uneasy detente which will often collapse.

.....Alan.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"There is a difference between prudent preparation for a reasonably predictable disaster and paranoid prepping for an end of the world scenario."

Yeah, I agree. It's completely paranoid to prepare for an "end of the world scenario"(even though being prepared for bad times will help you through many scenarios). I have my copy of the guarantee somewhere around here, and I remember reading it. It says "The world can NEVER come to an end." 
We humans seem to toddle along between disasters thinking we are immune to them and that they'll never happen to US. "It can't happen to US.":hand: Ever notice how, in all the news coverage of disasters, people seem to always be wandering around after it happens with a surprised look?
When it comes to "predictable disasters", the one thing that seems to apply to it is the saying "The one thing we learn from history is that *we don't learn from history*."
The people living in the Roman Empire around the time it collapsed probably thought the same thing. And do you think anyone would have gotten on the Titanic(or any other ocean liner) if they'd been thinking that it might sink and it didn't have enough lifeboats for everybody.

Well, I've been looking through everything, and I couldn't find my copy of that guarantee. I must have misplaced it.
Can anybody else find their copy and post it here so I can remember the exact wording in it?:banana02:


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

A.T. Hagan said:


> The media, and this includes the movies and the news media in particular, are not our friends and never will be. At best we can achieve an uneasy detente which will often collapse.
> 
> .....Alan.


Even the movie Packin' It In, which was all about "paranoid preppers", showed people who prepare as if they were all crazy, including the part in the movie where the preparations one guy had made saved a bunch of people's lives. That seems to be a common thread in movies(other than showing all the preppers as loonies). Even if the "loonies" and their preparations save people's lives, they'll still be ridiculed. Says something about human nature, I'd say.


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

In general, I really liked the article..Salmonslayer listed point by point all that the author recommends: buy local, live within your means, etc. All these are very good lifestyle choices that I believe in and try my best to follow.

But like VegasCowGirl posted, the author missed the boat with how she portrays preppers. She paints stockpiling as a bad thing - it's planning for calamity. I know there's a philosophy in which you create your reality by thinking about it - giving it energy. If you think about and plan for disaster, you will attract disaster to you. I would tend to think she thinks this way also. I don't know if I agree with it, or at least I can say that I don't understand it. By prepping, we are not "preparing for Joy", according to her. This is also something I disagree with. Like I said earlier here, we prep so that we CAN have joy and live without fear. I think maybe she wants us to live all those really good lifestyle choices, but also have our heads in the sand about the possible future. 

Speaking of wacko preppers in movies, this reminds me of that guy (Tim Robbins) in War of the Worlds (the Tom Cruise version), inviting them into his house. I first thought, oh that's Cool!! But then he started getting creepy, and I felt like "Nooooo....whyyyyy did they have to make him a nut-job?" :doh:

Oh, and no way am I going to stop using the term "Zombies"! It makes me giggle, and it doesn't hurt to have a little comic relief over something that's actually pretty serious. :rock:


----------



## HomegrownAcres (Jun 14, 2009)

"Going out on a limb here, 
but if you don't like the forum termonology used? And don't like the outlook, and want to tell us how to do it differently...... 

What is the interest?"

Since I assume this question was directed toward me, I'll answer it.

sapphyre started a thread and asked for our opinions, i.e. "gut feelings". So I gave mine. I think some of you contribute to the perception that preppers are all nutjobs in part by the use of your hyperbolic language. If you don't care what others think then press on. If you do, then consider whether my advice has any merit.

Brian


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Sounds like the lady is a suburban or urban housewife, with a tiny little patch of ground, wishing for the idealistic way of life... buy locally. Well, that's all fine and dandy (and noble). But, in the end, she and her family are nothing but consumers... they produce nothing... as far as food. I bet they have every kind of insurance possible, except 'disaster insurance'.

Let's all sing kumbaya.

As far as the crazy talk about zombies... when I speak of zombies, it's usually an offhand reference to people like the lady writing the article. She's going on sabbatical to be a mom for a while. Let her offspring start starving, because she thought preparing for disasters was so 'negative', and she'll be one of the zombies wanting to eat your brains (whatever food you have).

As far as real zombies are concerned..... if you prepare for a zombie apocalypse, 95% of other disasters will be covered. In other words, if you're ready for zombies, you're ready for anything. Hurricanes, tornadoes, fires, floods, riots, societal breakdown, are all small fry.

Agree with you sapphyre, I liked the article... Hopefully nothing will ever happen to shatter the urban soccer mom's euphoria. As long as the soccer moms are chuggling along, the world is good. Once the soccer moms get mad, with blood in their eyes, things everywhere will start getting onery.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> I take it some watched the news report on people hording .
> found it funny that the media is so quick to bring in shrinks to claim prepping is a mental disorder
> 
> The problem is that many associate prepping with fringe survival groups who give anyone prepping a bad name .



Hi - I'm radiofish, and I am a long time prepper! 

This is a meeting of 'Prepper's Anonymous', isn't it??

Plus I'm a gun happy Marine of many years (long before the most recent craze of buying firearms and ammunition), with a room full of ham radios, and a full pantry...

So do I get to go see the "Shrink", and have to sit over there on the 'Group W' bench now???

Maybe prepping is due to my living in a very rural part of Earthquake country, where we do get snowed in during the winter.

As far as Zombies go, I may have to watch George Romero's - "Night Of The Living Dead" again sometime soon!!!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

During a "societal breakdown" a whole lot of "peoples" are gonna get very hungry and upset . . .hence the term --Zombies.


OK . . . so that we can be more PC we must find a better more descriptive word than that Z----- word...........

Do I hear any suggestions . . . . . . . . . . . . .???


----------



## HomegrownAcres (Jun 14, 2009)

It's not about political correctness. I doubt there is a National Association of Zombies that would be offended.

It's about public perception. When you talk about Zombies and the end of the world, and explain that you are hoarding food; hiding it in your garages and taking extraordinary steps to ensure your neighbors don't know about it, you sound weird.

I would like for someone to show me any evidence, i.e. news articles from reputable news organizations, that during Katrina or Rodney King or Earthquakes, hungry people were walking in other people's yards looking for food. Show me how that type of event is probable in a first world country.

If you are preparing for a hurricane because you live in areas where hurricanes go, then most people would think you were being prudent. Just don't use this hyperbolic language to describe and then get upset when people don't get it.

Speaking only for myself now, I have a problem with some of you who are planning to not help your neighbors when something happens. People survive these events by relying upon their neighbors for help and by helping others. Stuffing your garage with food, hiding the fact you are doing it and then planning to defend your stash with lethal force if necessary, is greed of the worst kind. And for those of you who call yourselves Christian, that's pretty un-Christian of you. How about forming a neighborhood drive to get everyone to prepare for the worst so you will be there for each other? How about providing classes at your local Community College on how to prudently prepare? How about praising each other in the media, putting out articles that explain the positive aspects of prepping, to increase awareness of the need to prep instead of hiding in a semi-private club and using idiotic codewords? 

I'm sorry for the rant; I don't mean to offend anyone. I hope you understand why I care.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Jim-mi said:


> During a "societal breakdown" a whole lot of "peoples" are gonna get very hungry and upset . . .hence the term --Zombies.
> 
> 
> OK . . . so that we can be more PC we must find a better more descriptive word than that Z----- word...........
> ...


 How about simply "the unprepared."

.....Alan.


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

_"greed of the worst kind..."_ -Brian

That's pretty judgemental and far reaching. I'm sorry, who are you again? 

For me, in honest reality, I *would* try to help others, especially if they could help back in some way. But also...honestly...if it was a _really_ bad catastrophe and if word got around that I had food and entire families began to show up, _what would you have me do_? Feed everyone for a few days or a week max (at the expense of my family), and then we _all _have nothing and starve? At least I'd die knowing Brian didn't think I was being greedy (and the worst kind, at that).


----------



## ONG (Dec 7, 2006)

ROTFLMAO.......PC Preppers. Heck even Prepper is PC me I am a plain old Preparanoid. 

For those of you that think no how no way anyone would come for your food, your daughter or you medicine I will simply quote David Grossman, 

It is denial that turns people into sheep. Sheep are psychologically destroyed by combat because their only defense is denial, which is counterproductive and destructive, resulting in fear, helplessness and horror when the wolf shows up. 

Denial kills you twice. It kills you once, at your moment of truth when you are not physically prepared: you didn't bring your gun, you didn't train. Your only defense was wishful thinking. Hope is not a strategy. Denial kills you a second time because even if you do physically survive, you are psychologically shattered by your fear helplessness and horror at your moment of truth. 

Gavin de Becker puts it like this in Fear Less, his superb post-9/11 book, which should be required reading for anyone trying to come to terms with our current world situation: "...denial can be seductive, but it has an insidious side effect. For all the peace of mind deniers think they get by saying it isn't so, the fall they take when faced with new violence is all the more unsettling." 

Denial is a save-now-pay-later scheme, a contract written entirely in small print, for in the long run, the denying person knows the truth on some level.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

HomegrownAcres said:


> It's about public perception.


"The public' does not come on this board, preppers do.
Sorry, no offense meant, but if the terms we use bother you, why do you come here? Thats an honest question.



> I would like for someone to show me any evidence, i.e. news articles from reputable news organizations, that during Katrina or Rodney King or Earthquakes, hungry people were walking in other people's yards looking for food. Show me how that type of event is probable in a first world country.


 Come on, the news was full of stories about looters during Katrina and Rodney King, We all watched during the Rodney King episode people breaking into stores right on TV.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> During a "societal breakdown" a whole lot of "peoples" are gonna get very hungry and upset . . .hence the term --Zombies.
> 
> 
> OK . . . so that we can be more PC we must find a better more descriptive word than that Z----- word...........
> ...




I like ostrich.... head in the sand and not seeing the danger...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> Speaking only for myself now, I have a problem with some of you who are planning to not help your neighbors when something happens. People survive these events by relying upon their neighbors for help and by helping others. Stuffing your garage with food, hiding the fact you are doing it and then planning to defend your stash with lethal force if necessary, is greed of the worst kind. And for those of you who call yourselves Christian, that's pretty un-Christian of you. How about forming a neighborhood drive to get everyone to prepare for the worst so you will be there for each other? How about providing classes at your local Community College on how to prudently prepare? How about praising each other in the media, putting out articles that explain the positive aspects of prepping, to increase awareness of the need to prep instead of hiding in a semi-private club and using idiotic codewords?


Obviously you have not read the back threads in this forum.

A lot of folks have come here asking for information, some teach those that show any interest, etc. 

I am offended.

And rest of the group.... we have nothing to prove....

Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

HomegrownAcres said:


> It's not about political correctness. I doubt there is a National Association of Zombies that would be offended.
> 
> It's about public perception. When you talk about Zombies and the end of the world, and explain that you are hoarding food; hiding it in your garages and taking extraordinary steps to ensure your neighbors don't know about it, you sound weird.
> 
> ...


Well Brian, do you even know who your neighbors are, and their names?? 

I do know my neighbors for at least a couple of miles up and down the hill... They know me well from seeing me in my USMC Dress Blues Uniform, from when I go and attend Military Funerals for local Veterans. Yes, I am usually armed and would not hesitate to use my weapon if caught in a dangerous situtation. I would not be deployed into a disaster zone unarmed!! I went through the 1967 Detroit Riots as a kid, and have seen the very worst in human behavoir back then!!

So you think we do not care about others?? I am a card carrying (I have an offical issued Public Safety Pass that will get me thru any roadblock in the state) Certifed Disaster Worker in Communications for the - State of California Governor's Office of Emergency Services (O.E.S.). I have trained many others in disaster recovery methods over the years. After I am assured that my own home is secure, I would then go out to help the general public during an emergency.

I am wondering on how have you assisted other's, in preparing for natural or other disasters??

So according to your defination, myself and my neighbors will be greedy. If we do not care for the unprepared masses, that never thought that it could happen here!! What about Looters? Should we be all welcoming and friendly, when the frenzy starts with smashing into buildings??

Why should I (as a civilian) assist those others that were too lazy to even bother to realize there may be a need for supplies, before a disaster occurs. Geez, even FEMA is running TV commericals and has websites and literature to have at least 72 hours of supplies on hand.

Those idiotic code words are one way to seperate the sheeple, from those that actually do understand why one should be prepared to take care of their own family/ neighbors/ friends!! Instead of waiting for FEMA to bring them at least some ice and MRE's, when something bad does happen..

I would vote for "The Oblivious", instead of calling them Zombies... I think it could insult the Zombies!!


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with Brian. I'd be remiss if I didn't publicly back him in spite of the fact that I wanted to just send a PM.

I was hanging out here for over a year before I knew that "zombie" didn't mean "Night of the Living Dead". Yeah, there were a lot people sounding like crazies.

(Note to Angie: Perhaps we could have a sticky thread with some references to terminology??)

There are some of us that prepare for hard times, but are not survivalists (and don't know or care to know all the buzz words, which may lead to confusion). I think sometimes it's hard to see the forest for the trees because we are not the same. There is much good information to be learned here, but you have to take what works for you and leave the rest. For example, I will never own a gun. We are pacifists and understand the consequences of that for our family if we are attacked. That seems foolish and downright stupid to some here. Likewise, some ideas to others seem the same. I agree with Brian that preparing is of varying degrees. For those that are just trying to get through rough economic times, these threads can seem extreme. It's important that everyone feels welcome. FWIW - I have spent a lot of time getting to know my neighbors. We all have expertise that would help in a crisis. Foremost about survival is that it's almost impossible to do it alone. You have to have community. While everyone here in S&EP has a different opinion about how to survive, it's still a community that can help each other out.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

booklover said:


> It's important that everyone feels welcome.


Call me whatever names you wish, but I don't really agree with this statement. This is a website targeted to the issues surrounding homesteading. I doubt it really appeals much to the upwardly mobile, young, fast track urbanite. And that is fine. They make their choices and I make mine. However, just because one of them might feel a bit uncomfortable and out of the loop if they wandered in here is no reason to change the focus or restrict the site's ability to meet the needs of the group for which it is intended. No need to be overly hostile or snarky either, but if one of them came here and then began to criticize us for keeping livestock or for our views on gun ownership, then I feel it would be quite appropriate to spell out to them in no uncertain terms that this site does not exist to serve the needs of everyone. It is a homesteading website. One should expect to find commonly held homesteading views here.

The same with Survival and Emergency Preparedness. I don't get a sense of vagueness about the name. This forum is what it is, a place where people interested in the title topics can congregate to discuss themes of interest to them. You don't believe in the philosophy of survival? Expect to be offended here. You think prepping is akin to hoarding? Get ready to be outraged. Sure, unbelievers (reminds me of "undead", hence the zombie label) have a right to express their dissenting opinion. But they would be naive indeed to expect to get away unscathed if they come in here and rudely challenge the fundamental, commonly held beliefs. You don't like it? Then go elsewhere. It's as simple as that.

This is America. We have (or at least had) the right to freedom of speech and to believe as we individually see fit. If you don't feel welcome here, then perhaps you need to consider whether this is the right forum for you. There are only, say...a few tens of thousands of other ones that might be a better fit. You are responsible for your happiness and for finding your own "welcoming" website. Please don't presume to infringe upon our rights by implying that we are "not being nice". Take your toys and go find another sandbox.

Angie does a fabulous job of keeping this site interesting and challenging for the experienced members while still welcoming newbies who have a genuine interest in learning more about... Kindness? No.. Tea parties? No... Oh that's right, *the title of the forum is Survival and Emergency Preparedness*. And that is what visitors should expect to find here. If that offends you, please take yourselves and your tender sensibilities somewhere else where we will both be happier.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I believe in helping neighbors... Now, and afterwards.

Of course, I, like quite a few others here, know my neighbors.

There are neighbors and then there are strangers.

I didn't divulge to even my 'distant' relatives two weeks ago, that I prep. They're all into keeping up with the Jones, new car each year, new house every five years, and very little food in the fridge or cupboard. I didn't give a cat's rear what they thought about me... but I didn't want some of them showing up in their luxury suv's with nothing but their designer clothes.

Back when I was in High School, I 'cared' what people thought about me. Once I finished college, I could care less.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . "Reach out and hold hands with your neighbors"
Thats a fine idea . . . . . . .But . . . . .
In one direction theres the guy who has been on the govmint teat for years . .a workmens comp thing. 
Next to him is a *home* with many young (20's ? ) peoples . .a suspected drug house . . . . . .
These head in the sand, unprepared so and so's give me great concern about their actions should the civil unrest reach a melting point.
. . I'm going to open my doors to them. . . ?? . . . . .If you think so, then your smoking some potent stuff...........

I too was witness to the Detroit riots . . . . . .Not in the least bit nice.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

+1 to what OVSFARM said. I couldnt have said it better.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I found this blog and copied a portion of the entry: http://www.albertmohler.com/

"A new and unprecedented right is now the central focus of legal, procedural, and cultural concern in many corridors--a supposed right not to be offended. The cultural momentum behind this purported "right" is growing fast, and the logic of this movement has taken hold in many universities, legal circles, and interest groups.
The larger world received a rude introduction to the logic of offendedness when riots broke out in many European cities, prompted by a Dutch newspaper's publishing of cartoons that reportedly mocked the Prophet Muhammad. The logic of the riots was that Muslims deserved never to be offended by any insult, real or perceived, directed to their belief system. Unthinking Christians may fall into the same pattern of claiming offendedness whenever we face opposition to our faith or criticism of our beliefs. The risk of being offended is simply part of what it means to live in a diverse culture that honors and celebrates free speech. A right to free speech means a right to offend, otherwise the right would need no protection.

Does this heightening of sensitivity make for social cohesion? Does not such cohesion depend rather on enduring what we don't like, and doing so in an adult way? Does not the glue of civic peace rest on such intangibles as the ability to laugh at oneself, to take a joke about even the deepest things? And is it not a measure of the strength of a person's religion that they tolerate the unpleasant conversation of others? Isn't playing the offendedness card going to result in an enfeebling of the culture, the development of oversensitive and precious members of the 'caring society'? Whatever happened to toleration?"

[by Salmon Rushdie]"The idea that any kind of free society can be constructed in which people will never be offended or insulted is absurd. So too is the notion that people should have the right to call on the law to defend them against being offended or insulted. A fundamental decision needs to be made: do we want to live in a free society or not? Democracy is not a tea party where people sit around making polite conversation. In democracies people get extremely upset with each other. They argue vehemently against each other's positions," Rushdie insists.

As the novelist continues: "People have the fundamental right to take an argument to the point where somebody is offended by what they say. It is no trick to support the free speech of somebody you agree with or to whose opinion you are indifferent. The defense of free speech begins at the point where people say something you can't stand. If you can't defend their right to say it, then you don't believe in free speech. You only believe in free speech as long as it doesn't get up your nose."


Interesting food for thought. I can see our nation turning into a bunch of whining babies because some meanie said something to offend them.


----------



## VOR. (Feb 3, 2009)

HomegrownAcres said:


> It's not about political correctness. I doubt there is a National Association of Zombies that would be offended.
> 
> It's about public perception. When you talk about Zombies and the end of the world, and explain that you are hoarding food; hiding it in your garages and taking extraordinary steps to ensure your neighbors don't know about it, you sound weird.
> 
> ...


I think you missed the multiple posters above that said it, so I will say it again, *WE DON'T CARE ABOUT PUBLIC PERCEPTION.* 

All most of us are trying to do is increase our chances for survival, regardless of what transpires in the future. We do not take a poll to see what the public thinks we should do to prepare. We do what we think it best.

Do you really think mobs were looting stores after Katrina, etal, yet no one went into a home for supplies? The stores were hit first b/c they were bigger targets. It was easy enough to get camera shots of 100 people looting a store. It is a little tougher to catch on camera 3 people burglarizing the neighbor's place during a natural disaster.


----------



## ONG (Dec 7, 2006)

my error


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree. I don't care what anyone else thinks. I think we discussed in another thread about the odd looks or comments we get from others when getting our preps or when we suggest that they do some prepping of their own. As for my neighbors, they've had ample opportunity to help themselves. Instead, they've spent their time and money buying fancy new vehicles or the latest game system and buying only enough food for a day at a time. A former employer of mine mentioned she hated going to the store every day for something to eat, but when I suggested she buy even just a week's worth at a time and go only once a week, she looked at me like I was from another planet. Some folks just don't think ahead, and I certainly don't think we're "crazy" because we DO think ahead and seek out others with the same mindset. 

Getting back to the neighbor issue, I would like to think I wouldn't turn anyone away from my door who is hungry. My family has been known for generations for "putting on a good feed," even if it's just beans and taters. I know which of my neighbors have useful skills and who can (probably) be trusted. I also know those who I wouldn't turn my back on in the best of times. I understand wanting to have good relationships with those around you so they don't band together and whack you, but if the poo hits, I don't intend to start getting warm and fuzzy with just anyone just to be neighborly and so I can have someone to sing Kumbaya with.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

The people who don't agree with me have the right to not agree with me. That's why I don't go to their forums and tell them they're not creating a good public image. Why should they care what I think? They have their terminology and I have mine. Many of the terms being discussed here I would never use outside this forum. That's the very nature of belonging to a like minded group, whatever that like mindedness might be.

As far as being accused of being a hypocritical Christian, wow. Lot of rock throwing there. These subjects have been discussed, rediscussed and re-rediscussed. Everyone here pretty much knows where they stand on helping others. Everyone has thought through their own limitations. That's part of being prepared.

As far as my own limits, I know I wouldn't be able to turn children away. Just don't think I have that in me. I've considered it from every angle and I know that it could potentially create problems for me. I pray it never comes to that.

Everyone has the same opportunity to prepare. If others do not consider it important, more power to them but why should I be expected to support them if things go bad? Are they sharing their vacation condo with me? Nope. Are the people who don't agree with me saying, since you don't have a new car I'll share mine with you? Nope. And, *I don't expect them to*.

You see, if someone expects a prepper to share his goods with the unprepared, why shouldn't the prepper expect the unprepared to share his worldly goods?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Time for another round of the same age old argument.

On the one hand we have the folks who like a clubby atmosphere with their in-jokes and lingo who don't really care much if new comers feel welcome or not.

On the other hand we have folks who want to get the prep message out who deplore perjorative putdowns such as 'zombies' and 'sheeple.'

Who is right and who is wrong?

Both are - right and wrong.

This is a public forum in that anyone can come and read here and form impressions about the folks who post here. No need to sign in or join to read this forum anyone can do so. And form impressions they do - some positive, some negative. So that even though this is the survival and emergency preparedness forum there are a fair number of prep questions asked in the Countryside Families and Homesteading Questions forums because they don't want to come here and be seen associating with us. Why is that?

At the same time even some of our most regular posters don't like to be called by certain terms. 'Survivalist' comes to mind. Which is exactly what nearly everyone of you are by the very definition of the word. But how some people squirm when tagged that way. "I prep, I'm not a survivalist!" Call yourself what you will. Others will do the same. Looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, so chances are pretty much certain it's a duck.

Are there other more 'hard core' forums that use even harsher terminology? Sure there are. They do an excellent job of shooting themselves in the feet when it comes to getting the prep message out, but then mostly they don't care about any of that anyway. They've got their in-crowd and they are happy. It's a big Internet so there is room for all. There's nothing there one can't find elsewhere just as there is nothing here that one can't find somewhere else just as well. Just a matter of taking the trouble to look for it.

It is my belief that we are ALL 'sheeple' and 'zombies.' It's only a matter of the area under discussion. The person who thinks they are both aware and prepped against every threat is the one most likely to be delusional. I don't like those terms myself because it always leaves me with the feeling of wondering if my butt isn't hanging out somewhere exposed where I don't realize it. I've never met the survivalist that wasn't in one area or the other. It's well nigh impossible to be perfectly prepped for everything.

Are there plenty of people out there who are prepped for virtually nothing? Oh yes, plenty of them. Plenty of them. Possibly the majority of the nation in fact. We see this with every major disaster. We see it with preppers too though if the circumstances change slightly. Anyone can be blindsided. Some more easily than others to be sure, but no one is absolutely proof against it.

One of the biggest failings we have collectively as a whole is a smug 'to hell with you I've got mine' attitude yet at the same time we love to talk about the most extreme, long-term scenarios. The very scenarios where mutual cooperation will be imperative if we are to survive as either individuals or groups. History is simply full of examples where those who were unable to do so perished. In fact that's very nearly what human history is all about - cooperative survival.

This is not to say we should share our resources with just anyone or even that everyone deserves such help. There are many who will prefer to make themselves part of the problem so that they will have to be dealt with as such. If it really comes to that I have no problem with it. Predators are predators whether they bark or talk. But if we are going to survive ourselves we're going to have to search out the ones who can be made a part of the solution. Katrina and New Orleans, L.A. and the Rodney King riots, Miami and Hurricane Andrew are all good examples of this and it would take no effort at all to find still more. 

When the looters and rioters begin to grow in numbers then the folks who want to keep what is theirs had better grow in numbers right along with them or perish. Except for a few it is nearly certain your Internet prep buddies won't be among them because they will all live too far away. Neighborhoods will have to begin to cooperate - or else. The longer the scenario runs, the more extreme it becomes the more important this will be. If you don't like this then give up the long-term extreme scenarios or move to an area so remote that you won't have to do this. But keep in mind remoteness brings with it a set of problems all its own.

From my point of view if someone wants to talk prep I'll talk prep. I don't care if they are a newcomer or an old-timer. I don't really care why they want to prep unless it has a material affect on how they should go about it. It's enough for me that they do want to. If they are only just now beginning to get the idea that self-reliance is a good thing then that's the way we'll take it. Their thinking will evolve as they go along or they'll get tired of it and go on to something else, likely the latter rather than the former, but that's always been the way it is. Some will stick, many will not. Self-selecting. 

But I'm not going to alienate and discourage them from prepping just because they don't it as well as I do or they don't like to be called certain names.

.....Alan.


----------



## HomegrownAcres (Jun 14, 2009)

Good discussion, Alan. And to others: good discussion. This thread was started by sapphyre who seemed to be offended by what she thought the author of the referenced article stated about the manner in which some people prepare for disaster. What followed has been a pretty fair discussion, IMO, of the "public perception of preppers"; well done sapphyre, you hit upon a pretty good topic. The fact that this thread has been so active is proof of that. Even those who have said that they don't care about this topic have cared enough to post that they don't care. 

I allowed my opinions to redirect this thread for a bit while I criticized others and others criticized me. Sorry for that. Instead of saying that I don't like people who would refuse to feed the hungry and kill to protect a can of peas, I should have said something like, "Some people have a bad perception of preppers because some preppers plan to refuse to feed the hungry and would kill to protect a can of peas."

I'll try to be less disruptive and more civil and see if more positive messages, such as several have posted, will emerge. I would encourage others lurking around, who do care, to discuss ways to improve public perception. Time to speak up.

Brian


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Having read thru the entire discussion, it is very good to have this type of back & forth, as long as we all listen [read] to what the differing opinions are. We certainly don't have to agree with someone else, but I think it is iperative to still be 'agreeable' as is often referred to.

I tend to mostly agree with Brian [HomeGrownacres], and think that if we truly want to be a helpful resource to the others who are now convicted about being prepared, we should make extra effort to reach out to them.

Regarding the term 'Zombie' it bothers me; not because it is offensive, but more because it comes across as childish & immature. When I think back to the parable of the good Samaritan, the those who robbed & assaulted that man on the road to Jericho could be characterized as robbers, thieves, looters, thugs, perps, etc; but I would never have called them zombies. Ultimately, they were evil, selfish men who deserve the full penalty due them.

Personally, I prefer the word thugs; it connotates loutish, felonious behavior, is not a profane swear or curse word, and it is short and easy to type. Much more apropos than zombie.

I also 2nd what Alan wrote about this being an open forum, and how we should act accordingly.

"Slick"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

booklover said:


> (Note to Angie: Perhaps we could have a sticky thread with some references to terminology??)


I don't think we can stand another sticky at the top right now.

And it would only be good for an uncertain amount of time as the language changes. 

This week/month it's objections to "zombie" - about a year ago it was "sheeple". And it's rather interesting that now "sheeple" is not used here so much, but I do see it showing up in another forum on HT site.

So, new folks and old folks here - the language changes as we come and go.
and I still like the Ostrich for a reference to unaware by choice folks.

And if there's a term you think you know, and you see it used in a manner you don't comprehend. Ask - most folks here that are regulars don't mind explaining to those that really want to know to be one of us. We just get a little short with those that come in, and tell us to change as they don't like the language of the forum.

As one of the posters mentioned, we talk this way here. We understand each other (most of the time ) and we don't use some of these terms elsewhere on this site.

Also, as to being nice and helpful - this forum use to a long time ago (pre 2005) have a different name, and that group was strong in reliance upon themselves and freedom from excessive government. This forum as it is now, is friendlier and more openly welcoming than the stronger version.

So, some of the reforming suggestions have already been implemented and we are getting more folks down here that are 'general folks" and are finding that we don't usually put our views on another by way of :frypan:.

We do make fun, somewhat, of people who say the survivalist, the preppers and all are extreme. It's a bunch of hog-wash! Any survivalist, prepper, or such is really nothing more than what our ancestors were that created this country. They grew or killed food, they preserved it the best they could by the methods they had available - they knew there would be times that it was not available. That was a GIVEN! So, rather than go to the merchantile and buy a new buggy and dress, they bought a good knife or plow or such. 

You look at any survivalist or prepper - even the hard core ones. A large larder/pantry. Seeds. Food made at home and knowledge of minor doctoring. This was the frontier man and woman, then farmer and ranchers. And while they may share with the neighbor that tried to take care of themselves when asked, if the neighbor became a thief it was not very healthy for them for long. And the consequences were dire and direct and usually fatal.

Oh well, guess I'll get off my soapbox. :hobbyhors:soap:

And I'll keep my :TFH:
and I'll share one with YOU, too :TFH::TFH: 



Each of those features are what this whole site is about, what everyone that I've seen posted on this thread has at least part of in them, and are living it or working towards it, IN THEIR OWN WAY.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Personally, I prefer the word *thugs*; it connotates loutish, felonious behavior,


Nowadays, "thugs" could be considered "racist"

People get too hung up on the WORD used, when we all KNOW what is meant by it.

Some get upset to hear people say they would "kill to protect their can of beans", but you need to keep in mind, there ARE people in the world NOW who would kill you for a pair of SHOES or for your beans, or just because you "dissed" them.

That is just reality

Spend less time worrying about terminology, and focus on the CONCEPT that the world can change DRASTICALLY in a matter of hours, and you MUST be prepared for the WORST. 

We just HOPE it doesnt come


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm one of those people who has always had a huge pantry/larder. Kept extra EVERYTHING just in case. Looked at long term instead of today. And didn't consider myself a prepper or survivalist. I've always known I can survive in an alien atmosphere better than most of my friends (been there, done that) but it's normal for me. 

I was raised during the 50s/60s when people had bomb shelters. There were large storage facilities and bomb shelters at the local schools. Neighbors had private shelters...some secret. We were prepared for the end of the world in real time. Did it happen? no. Were they crazy for prepping for it? no.

Angie and others in this forum have been doing a great job in getting people like me down to discuss things here in SE&P. I was put off "prepping" forums a long time ago by reading forums where it was all doom and gloom, or people creating an atmosphere of "You're crazy if you feel that way"

Then Angie asked me to take a look down here. I did. And I liked what I saw. People with diverse attitudes on prepping...from being prepared for the next price hikes to those who prep in secret and for the end of the world to the extreme survivalists....all of them accepting the others without name calling or fighting (mostly). Seems the fights only start when it strays into politics. 

My belief is that you should be prepared not just with food, but with skills. :shrug: Prepared for what? well...does it matter? no. I know how to make cooking pots and waterproof clay pots out of a lump of river clay, a hole, and some wood. Is it valuable today or in the limited time general prepping (like for hurricanes, etc.)...no. But it did give me the ability to build a bread oven without anything but a shovel and my wits.

I will occasionally put up links to ideas and sites. I will read the links and sites that others here put up even if I don't agree with the poster...because I want to understand. When I disagree with a poster, I usually tell them, and why. Do I call them crazy? no. I read the post. I try to read past posts by the person to understand where the ideas have come from. I learn.

Do I care what words someone here uses? Not usually. There are people here who are eloquent but say nothing. There are others who can say volumes in a few misspelled words. And there are those who eloquently say volumes 

p.s.: thug is a word from Hindi and was used as an extreme pejorative.

p.p.s: Alan IS an author. Just read his scenarios and chapters.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

HomegrownAcres said:


> It's not about political correctness. I doubt there is a National Association of Zombies that would be offended.
> 
> It's about public perception. When you talk about Zombies and the end of the world, and explain that you are hoarding food; hiding it in your garages and taking extraordinary steps to ensure your neighbors don't know about it, *you sound weird.
> *
> ...


emphasis mine.

lets see, "you sound weird"; "greed of the worst kind"; "pretty unchristian of you"; "hiding in a semi-private club and using idiotic codewords"

"hope you understand why i care"

ok, the first set i picked out is just judgmental plain and simple.

the second, i have trouble understanding at all. if you care why use language that seems to designed to antagonize.

like i said earlier, if a few cans and a little water (and sharing what little you have) fill your boots. poking folks with sharp sticks and then wondering why people are put off? kinda makes people wonder.

dean


----------

